# Im a great big idiot



## Longbower (Jan 27, 2011)

I dry fired my bow a up to half a dozen times before I came to my senses. Fortunately the string is still intact, the limbs are without cracks at all and it feels and sounds completely normal to draw it. With that being said is there a way I could have got off lucky and its totally fine?

On a seperate note, as far as Longbows/flatbows go what does everyone think here about PSE long bows. I purchased a heritage series seqouia 65# and it feels great. (dry fired or not).


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hard to say but definitely get that checked out before you try to "actually" shoot it.


----------



## Longbower (Jan 27, 2011)

I inspected it and took it to the range and tried it out. It didnt sound or feel off at all. I think oddly enough what might have saved my bow when I dry fired it was my poor form. By that I mean the draw string ended up hitting my forarm so I think it took most of the excess shock instead of the limbs of the bow. Either way lesson learnt.


----------

